
How simple features become complicated - brm
http://rc3.org/2009/03/10/how-simple-features-become-complicated/
======
ja2ke
"This is why I generally forbid the use of the word 'just' when people are
making feature requests."

Agreed! Keeping "just" out of conversations involving feature requests is
amazingly hard to do, but in my experience it works.

Laying down that rule does a surprisingly good job of making people aware of
when they're getting ahead of themselves, and jumping out of their area of
expertise when asking you to do something. "Can't you just ..." _teeth grate_

~~~
jodrellblank
Seconded; I've liked that idea and become sensitized to my and others use of
Just and Simply, since reading c2.com's wiki - I think the page is
"JustIsADangerousWord".

~~~
jodrellblank
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?JustIsaDangerousWord> and
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CouldYouJust>

